# Alien Allies- Will This Save the Galaxy?



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Are the potential allies of the Tau and Eldar Empires the right key the Imperium needs to fight off its enemies?

As we know, the Imperium is at the verge of collapse. The C'tan, Dark Eldar, Pirates, Chaos, Tyranids, Orks, and Necrons are all about to swarm the Empire of Humanity. Would allying with these aliens; the Eldar and Tau, give the Imperium the sufficient man power, and perhaps technology to combat these foes? Or are the enemies of the Imperium too much for even some kind of unity to destroy.

Of course, I'm not talking about these mutual non-aggression pacts they already have. I'm talking about a unity in which they would share each others strengths. Like technology and man power.

How likely or unlikely? Its interesting how in our world, even close-mindedness changes relatively quickly compared to the 40k world where tens of thousands of years have passed and aliens are still being looked at as monsters. And the Imperium in some ways have gotten even more close-minded then they were before the crusade.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

If anything I think we would be able to side with some of the Tau empire. we already have humans in their ranks and we have made treaties with them-though I understand what you mean is far beyond that. I jsut don't see us joining sides with the Eldar. IMO they look down upon us.

quote from Eldar codex:
"What do humans know of our pain? We have sung songs of lament since your ancestors crawled on their bellies from the sea." (Farseer Eldrad Ulthran)

A race that has been doomed because of emotions wouldn't likely trust a race that is favored by Chaos as their main emotion source. Also a lot of humans have succumbed to Slaanesh.

(and i dont know what made me think of this but I just thought it would be funny if on Halloween everyone should dress up as Slaanesh and go to all the craftworlds :laugh::laugh


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> "What do humans know of our pain? We have sung songs of lament since your ancestors crawled on their bellies from the sea." (Farseer Eldrad Ulthran)


I love that quote just because of this rebuttle:

"At least were not a bunch of test tube babies created by a race of Kermit the Frogs."


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Siding with the Eldar is a non starter, they hate humanity and see us a little better than Orks. The problem is, as nice and as benevolent as they often seem, the CW Eldar see humans in much the same way as the DE, maybe even less so, humans are usefull to the DE. 
As for the Tau, for the everyday man in the street there probably wouldn't be much difference but the guys at the top are never going to give up their power to an alien race to be treated as second class citizens. Humanity would be a liability to the Tau, all those psykers running round and warp gates opening.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> I love that quote just because of this rebuttle:
> 
> "At least were not a bunch of test tube babies created by a race of Kermit the Frogs."


Then the Eldar would say "Well at least we dont get pwned by all the stupid chaos gods!"

Then we say, "Yeah but you got raped by one"


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Siding with the Eldar is a non starter, they hate humanity and see us a little better than Orks. The problem is, as nice and as benevolent as they often seem, the CW Eldar see humans in much the same way as the DE, maybe even less so, humans are usefull to the DE.
> As for the Tau, for the everyday man in the street there probably wouldn't be much difference but the guys at the top are never going to give up their power to an alien race to be treated as second class citizens. Humanity would be a liability to the Tau, all those psykers running round and warp gates opening.


Yes. An important note to remember is that the Tau do not use psykers. I forgot to point that out. I dont think we could join forces with the whole Empire though


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Firstly such alliances would not be plausable whatsoever. The Eldar and Imperium are inherently xenophobic to the extent that they view each other as nothing more than crude/random (respectively) tools at best. There will ever be anything more than occasional non-official non-aggression pacts between them when a dire situation arises (13th Black Crusade for example). The Tau Empire would only accept humanity into their empire as what some would call _"second-class citizens"_, which mainstream humanity would never accept. The Tau Empire would plausably agree to some variation of alliance (assuming the Imperium ever would as well), but it wouldn't really benefit the Imperium (see second paragraph). Conflict between the Tau and Imperium is inevitable given the Tau's determination to expand their territory. Essentially each race is too individual, too seperate, too prideful to ever enter into a meaningful alliance/coalition.

Hypothetically if such alliances did occur would they save the Imperium? Not at all. The Tau Empire is less than insignificant on the galactic stage, an extremely small civilisation lacking in full warp travel and the manpower and resources needed to even remotely challenge the larger galactic players. And the Craftworld/Exodite Eldar are a dying species, already on the brink. Increasingly they are becoming isolated and picked off Craftworld by Craftworld, Exodite World by Exodite World. Even if a full coalition was formed between the three races, it wouldn't really make a difference.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Ally them, win then kill them. Problem is Imperium wants to do it alone.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

what about others? the galaxys a pretty damn big place. whos to say that they need to allie, or enslave, or bribe, or threaten the big ones when a army of a half dozzen "lesser" races can do the trick, then we go kill the Eldar, the Tau, and then who every we fell like.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

No, but the imperium might have some success if it were to steal and adapt their tech. Really though, the only way the imperium is going to make it out of this mess is if it changes almost everything about the way it conducts itself.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the Imperium are just too proud of themselves to ally with the Tau and the Eldar, however if they did, the Tau might not to be hard to pursuade because its what they have been trying to do for ages now. The Eldar would be a bit more tricky to convince because not all the craftworlds would agree, but is its a chance to have one back at Slaanesh they might just do it.


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I think the Imperium are just too proud of themselves to ally with the Tau and the Eldar, however if they did, the Tau might not to be hard to pursuade because its what they have been trying to do for ages now. The Eldar would be a bit more tricky to convince because not all the craftworlds would agree, but is its a chance to have one back at Slaanesh they might just do it.


Actually, the Tau do not want an alliance. Or if they do, it is only to buy time for another expansion. The Tau might want to absorb the Imperium (difficult because they have no warp engines) but this is a situation where one empire would have to be second to another, and both humanity and the tau think they should be dominant.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Maybe not the entire Tau and the entire Imperium would become allies. The only way i see it happening would be if Chapters of SM and such became allies with the Tau (again not teh Entire Empire) From then on I would assume it would branch out if everyone got passed the Inquisition yelling "Traitors!"

Yes I think that it would impossible for the entier tau empire (or imperium) to become allies. It has to start small and steadily go on from there.

Do I think that the Tau alone with us would make a difference? Probably not all that much. But what if the Tau were the first stepping stone???

And @CotE,
Humanity is given a lower class only if they become part of the Tau Empire. If we become allies we don't neccisarily become apart of them. Works the same way with allies in real life. Lets say you're a country that becomes allies with Germany. Are you suddenly going to drink warm beer and wear socks under your sandals and listen to Rammstein? (maybe) but probably not.
Now I will agree with you that with the Tau and Imperium its a different story because of their pride and "Manifest Destiny" approach to the universe.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

If the Imperium some how could team up as super secret BFFS with the Tau and Eldar, I'm pretty sure you'd see things clean up in the galaxy pretty quick.

But nope, let's keep fighting with everything until the Emperor can't take it anymore and implodes.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I was mostly wondering if the Imperium being able to incorporate the technology that these aliens have would make a difference.

Despite the unity, I agree, I think there are somethings that just cannot be beaten. Chaos and C'tan being on the for sure list.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Unlikely. The Teachings of the Omnissiah are too orthodox, and punishment of such too far ingrained into the psyche - such as Arkhan Land. Arguably the greatest Explorator, having made the grav plates useable and rediscovered the Raider - but he was killed for "techno heresy".

Whether this is true, or the official reason given by his superiors having killed him off remains to be seen.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

1. Ordo Xenos.

2. "My armor is contempt, my shield is disgust, my sword is hatred... in the Emperor's name, let none survive."

3. Countless cases of Eldar backstabbing and treachery.

4. Tau's insatiable desire for expansion for the Greater Good.

Nope, no alliances. Not full ones, anyways. And as CotE correctly stated, the Eldar are in decline and the Tau are rather insignificant on the galactic stage. No, the Imperium stands alone.

Edit: As for integrating xeno technology, that's seriously frowned upon. Why? It's untrustworthy. It may be more advanced, but (generally) it's also far more complex and complicated than humans can safely understand. When fear of Chaos corruption and the unknown rule the way of life, would you trust anything that is not made by mankind? I sure as hell wouldn't, no matter how many more shiny pew pew laz0r beams a xeno weapon can fire. The only safe source of new technology is that which was lost in the past: STCs.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

There's just two main reasons why no one is getting along in the galaxy:

1) Pride at just plain stupid levels
2) Ideology differences

Examples: The Eldar and Dark Eldar see everyone as lesser life forms of almost no use or purpose, their stubborn pride and arrogance being the road blocks to making friends. The Imperium believes in this divine destiny of ruling the stars plus seeing other life being... what-ya-know... lesser life forms. The Tau believe that their goals are the purest and most productive, while also seeing the other races as being mislead and ignorant of their truth. Orks, Tyranids, and Necrons just don't give a shit on the other hand. Chaos is just flat out anti-social, thus hating everything else. It almost like a galactic High School Drama here.

[Rambling done/]


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

> ...It almost like a galactic High School Drama here.


No, it's more like a Galactic High School Drama with lots and lots of guns, daemons, monsters, violence, death and war...and explosions. Lots and lots of explosions. In other words, all the drama crap of High School covered by tons and tons of good stuff.

In fact, I can even see what some of the races would be in a High School Drama setting.

Space Marines=the jocks
Tau=nerds
Orks=the wild crazy guys that do stupid things for the sake of doing stupid things
Eldar/DE/EE=those annoying self important, 'popular' girls
IG=the masses of ordinary teens
Necrons=goths
SoB=rabid Twilight fan girls (NEVER try to convince them that Twilight is not the greatest thing ever written, or even close to the top 100. They'll bite your head off then rip out your heart through your neck.)


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Akatsuki13 said:


> No, it's more like a Galactic High School Drama with lots and lots of guns, daemons, monsters, violence, death and war...and explosions. Lots and lots of explosions. In other words, all the drama crap of High School covered by tons and tons of good stuff.
> 
> In fact, I can even see what some of the races would be in a High School Drama setting.
> 
> ...


hahaha that was pretty funny witht eh Sisters of Battle lol

But you guys seriously think there is NO way the Tau would side with us? What if a chapter of SM saw that the Imperium was failing so they went around trying to make alliances. And they ran into a group of Tau. If they agreed to leave each other's beliefs and culture alone but worked together wouldn't that work. They trust humans enough to allow us to join them (but thats actually joining THEM)

This is a tough one though but I think there might be a chance that we could side with Tau.


----------



## Sangriento (Dec 1, 2010)

more than allying with a race I wonder why the Imperium isnt "using" the Nid invasions to their benefit.

the Nids have shown no sign of intelligence in their incursions, they will just move from planet to planet as long as theres biomass to be found.

It cannot be that hard declaring exterminatus in certain worlds while populating others. 

Basically all the Imperium would have to do is lay yellow brick roads for the Hive fleets, slowing funneling them into the Eye of Terror.

then grab some popcorn as watch how 2 of the biggest threats fight to death between themselves.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Sangriento said:


> more than allying with a race I wonder why the Imperium isnt "using" the Nid invasions to their benefit.
> 
> the Nids have shown no sign of intelligence in their incursions, they will just move from planet to planet as long as theres biomass to be found.
> 
> ...


You do realise that it's the Astronomican that is luring the Tyranids towards Terra right? 

And calling the Hive Mind unintelligent is far from accurate.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Sangriento said:


> more than allying with a race I wonder why the Imperium isnt "using" the Nid invasions to their benefit.
> 
> the Nids have shown no sign of intelligence in their incursions, they will just move from planet to planet as long as theres biomass to be found.
> 
> ...



Just because Tyranids are creatures of instinct does not mean it is not intelligent, their smart enough to avoid Tomb Worlds, they also know which worlds are tomb worlds and no matter how muc biomass is there, they are not going to risk it(I think I'm right, someone correct me if I'm wrong) they covertly take over worlds, being careful not to reveal themselves until the Hive Fleet can be there within days(again, I think)


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

It depends. The alien races really don't even have number to put a decent fight. The Eldar have to literally use their dead to fight their battles. Their techno? Not the music... I would also say no. I don't think the weapons of the alien races are that much superior that they would all of a sudden turn into an invincible Imperium with lazers going pew pew pew!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

what if the Imperium falling is a good thing? it to big to fail if it was broken up then we have a diffrent image.

lets assume earth was eaten by the Tryanid what you would see is the Imperium spilit into a million 'nations' with the space marines holding out the best, formost among these the Ultramarines. Most of the Hive wolrds would die off unable to sustain themselves, indeed most of the IMperium would do this, the starveing survivers will have little choice (though to be sure some would) but to ally with aliens be they eldar or tau or, as i said early any one of the Million races that have nothing to do with mankind, the Tau being the most likley we go with them. 

a hive world numbers, o lets say 35-90 billion cut that in half, or fourths, and ally that with the Tau. the Tau specilize in useing lower number armys more effectively, due to there tech and tac, if armed with tau weapons one allyed hiveworld, could save the Tau, and a number of other human worlds. 

the First will be key. once one domino tips, others in nearby space will and in a cascadeing effect large swaths if planets will turn for the tech they give. the Imperium fears this all the time, its why they fight over every ball of dirt you can stand on the example it spreads. use the Tyanid example the Eldar will ally with the joint tau Human nation for two reasons, one carftworlds have been eaten before better to beat the Tyranids on a planet then in a craftworld, second the Exoidits need defending. 

same deal with the other twin armagdons, Choas and Necrons. Choas will make a beeline to earth and the above situation will happen, Necrons will be slower, but as they advance many world will fall out of communcation and they will join wth Tau in the above situation.

all bets off if the Necrons split the Warp form realspace forevere though. then were compleatly, toatly, save a bullet for yourself screwed.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Even in a best case scenario, and the Imperium successfully allied itself with xenos, its WAAAY to late to do anything productive, as a shartload of it's problems are within, and then on top of that, their adversaries would still crush them because of this aforementioned lack of stability.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Sanguine Rain said:


> Even in a best case scenario, and the Imperium successfully allied itself with xenos, its WAAAY to late to do anything productive, as a shartload of it's problems are within, and then on top of that, their adversaries would still crush them because of this aforementioned lack of stability.


Indeed. The Imperium would benefit more greatly if they worked out their domestic problems. I'd start with subjugating the Mechanicus and ensuring the tech-priests always serve the Guard and Navy, but I doubt that's possible (given the natural technological advantage the Mechanicus has). 

Unfortunately, nothing short of another Great Crusade, or the Emperor getting up, stretching his legs, and barking orders, would truly unite the Imperium. It's too big to _not_ fail... eventually.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> . It's too big to _not_ fail... eventually.


All we need to do is give the Imperium one big fat stimulus package and the next thing we know the Imperium will be back on it's feet.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

What would happen if the Imperium allied with the Necrons?
*points to the blood angel codex*


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> What would happen if the Imperium allied with the Necrons?
> *points to the blood angel codex*


what in the blood angel codex would give any one that idea? the Necrons only relation with man kind is preditor and pray, of the butcher to his cow, how do you ally with that? it be like wolfs and a sheep vote whats for dinner, guess who gets eaten?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> what in the blood angel codex would give any one that idea? the Necrons only relation with man kind is preditor and pray, of the butcher to his cow, how do you ally with that? it be like wolfs and a sheep vote whats for dinner, guess who gets eaten?


Apparently you haven't read it then. 

During a massive Tyranid invasion, the Necrons and Blood Angels decided it was time to step up their relationship from just holding hands and exchanging notes. Together they kicked the living deoxyribonucleic acid out of the bugs before parting, their love a forbidden one the galaxy was not yet ready to understand.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Apparently you haven't read it then.
> 
> During a massive Tyranid invasion, the Necrons and Blood Angels decided it was time to step up their relationship from just holding hands and exchanging notes. Together they kicked the living deoxyribonucleic acid out of the bugs before parting, their love a forbidden one the galaxy was not yet ready to understand.


http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler...fist, Fist Bump, Fistbump, Humor, Necrons.jpg


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::goodpost::laugh::laugh:

Somehow I don't think that's quite how it when but it's still hilarious.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Sanguine Rain said:


> http://images.dakkadakka.com/galler...fist, Fist Bump, Fistbump, Humor, Necrons.jpg


Beat you to posting that in a Matt Ward rage thread :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Beat you to posting that in a Matt Ward rage thread :biggrin:


Well, if we are going by what has already been done in saying that we have beaten another than everything that you have ever said or done has been done in some way by another at some point in the past so no matter what you do, unless it is some event truly new, you have already been eternally beaten.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

back to the main point i had a thought,, we spoke of a Imperium some one else (tau and or eldar) allence, but what about a Tau Eldar allience, in dark crusade and soulstorm, i think been a while since i played, the hints as to possiabl alliences or treatys being wanted by the Tau and the Eldar played in the cutscean after you take the repsective strong holds.

so what chance do the Tau and Eldar have if we just give a nice *#%! Off to the Imperium


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Well, if we are going by what has already been done in saying that we have beaten another than everything that you have ever said or done has been done in some way by another at some point in the past so no matter what you do, unless it is some event truly new, you have already been eternally beaten.


Word.
Anyways, a Tau-Eldar alliance is unlikely too, and i know what Eldrad said, but hes just one dude. Not to mention the Eldar are extremely xenophobic....and would only ally for a short period of time, for their gain only.


----------

